# Canberra, Wollongong, or Sydney groups?



## GregW (Jul 6, 2011)

Does anyone know of any support groups in or around these areas of Australia? Not only for social anxiety by the way but also anxiety in general, and also depression. Canberra is closest to me, but I'm willing to travel to Sydney or Wollongong too.

Years ago there was one anxiety and one depression group in Canberra but I can't seem to find any leads on these now. I did call a couple of well known places (beyond blue and black dog institute I think) some months ago but they also had very little information on face to face groups.

It seems ironic that these disorders can be very isolating, lonely problems yet there are support groups for almost everything BESIDES these!!

Any info on any groups anywhere else in Australia would also be of interest, as I'm thinking of doing some travelling soon. Thanks for any help anyone can provide.


----------



## falconpunch (Aug 2, 2011)

.


----------



## CanberraShy (Dec 20, 2012)

*Canberra support group*

Hello, don't suppose anyone has any updates on Canberra support groups? Thanks!


----------

